# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : une blague de Richard Stallman sur l'avortement cre la polmique

## Michael Guilloux

*Trolldi : une blague de Richard Stallman sur l'avortement cre la polmique*
*26 ans aprs avoir t crite dans la documentation du projet glibc*

Le saviez-vous ? Richard Matthew Stallman (RMS), s'il est souvent qualifi d'extrmiste avec sa position et ses dclarations radicales  l'gard de tout ce qu'il considre comme privateur, a aussi un sens de l'humour. Et il le cultive depuis des dcennies. Mais ici en 2018, certains contributeurs du projet GNU ne semblent pas bien accueillir le sens de l'humour dont fait preuve l'initiateur du mouvement du logiciel libre et chef suprme du projet.

Pour preuve, ils ont dcid de supprimer ou  censurer  - pour utiliser les termes de RMS - une vieille blague sur l'avortement que Richard Stallman a crite dans la documentation du projet glibc (GNU C Library), la bibliothque standard C pour le projet GNU. Cette blague, depuis 26 ans, accompagne l'explication de la fonction abort(), qui veut dire dans le langage populaire  avorter  et qui fait en gnral penser  l'interruption naturelle ou par intervention d'une grossesse.

Comme son nom l'indique et par analogie  l'avortement chez une femme, la fonction abort()  provoque une interruption anormale d'un programme . C'est ce qu'explique d'ailleurs la documentation sur la fonction. Si dans certains cas, il peut tre ncessaire d'appeler la fonction abort(), cela devrait tre modr et peut-tre l'ultime recours, comme dans le cas de l'avortement naturel. Quoi donc de mieux que la blague de RMS pour expliquer cela aux dveloppeurs : 

 Pravis de modification future : Des rglementations fdrales proposes en matire de censure peuvent nous interdire de vous fournir des informations sur la possibilit d'appeler cette fonction. Nous serions obligs de dire que ce n'est pas un moyen acceptable de mettre fin  un programme , a crit RMS dans la documentation de la fonction abort() 


Tellement vrai, n'est-ce pas ? Surtout que la blague faisait aussi rfrence  une politique du gouvernement amricain sur la communication d'informations sur les avortements.

*Dbut des hostilits et plaidoyer de Richard Stallman*

Mais le 28 avril, le contributeur open source Raymond Nicholson a propos un changement dans la documentation de glibc pour supprimer la blague sur l'avortement qui accompagnait l'explication de la fonction abort().  Je propose le patch suivant, qui supprime la blague sur l'avortement dans le manuel de la glibc , crit Nicholson dans un message publi dans la liste de diffusion du projet GNU.  La blague ne fournit aucune information utile sur la fonction abort(), alors la supprimer ne gnera pas l'utilisation de la glibc , dit-il. Le 30 avril, le changement propos a t fait, et la blague a t supprime de la documentation.

La suppression de la blague n'a toutefois pas rjoui un certain nombre de personnes impliques dans le projet glibc, y compris celui qui est l'auteur de la blague et prsident de la Free Software Foundation. Richard Stallman estime que la suppression de la blague est de la censure tant donn qu'elle a toute sa raison d'tre aujourd'hui.  Cette blague est encore plus importante maintenant qu'elle tait quand je l'ai crite pour la premire fois , crit Stallman dans un message dans la liste de diffusion du projet GNU. Et il n'a pas tort.


Il faut en effet rappeler que trois jours aprs son investiture, le prsident Donald Trump a annonc le rtablissement du Global Gag Rule, ou  rgle du billon , un dcret qui interdit le financement par les Etats-Unis dorganisations internationales qui proposent des services davortement lgal et qui empche mme les ONG de parler davortement. C'est ce que rappelle RMS dans son message :

 Il existe une politique amricaine officielle, connue sous le nom de Global Gag Rule, qui interdit l'aide trangre aux cliniques si elles informent les patients sur l'avortement et les droits  l'avortement. Cette politique existait quand Dubya [le surnom de Georges W. Bush, NDLR] tait prsident. Obama l'a annule quand il est devenu prsident, et Trump l'a rtablie quand il est devenu prsident , explique RMS.  Je pense que cela a commenc dans les annes 1980. Le Congrs tudie actuellement un projet de loi visant  tendre cette rgle de billon  de nombreuses cliniques aux tats-Unis , a-t-il ajout, avant de supplier encore les mainteneurs du projet de ne pas supprimer la blague :  S'il vous plait, ne la supprimez pas, le GNU n'est pas un projet purement technique, donc le fait que [cette blague] ne soit pas strictement technique n'est pas une raison pour l'enlever. 

*Les objections se multiplient, alors RMS utilise son droit de veto*

Malgr les supplications du pre du GNU, des objections ont suivi, exprimant des inquitudes quant au caractre ventuellement offensant des mots. C'est le cas par exemple de l'objection de Carlos O'Donnell, ingnieur logiciel senior chez Red Hat :  Le problme avec la blague, c'est qu'elle touche  un sujet difficile et complexe,  savoir l'avortement. Je ne peux pas tolrer que nous ajoutions des dclencheurs comme ceux-ci  un manuel technique, en particulier lorsque les individus ne s'attendent pas  de telles blagues dans le manuel. Cela peut offenser ces personnes lorsqu'elles s'attendent  se retrouver dans un espace sr , dit-il, en faisant peut-tre rfrence aux contributeurs fminins.

O'Donnell va plus loin en recommandant d'ailleurs d'viter les blagues dans le projet.  vitons les blagues , dit-il.  Elles peuvent tre mal interprtes par des individus qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel ncessaire pour comprendre la blague. Au lieu de blaguer, nous devrions juste indiquer clairement ce qui nous proccupe dans un langage aussi direct que possible , estime-t-il.

L'opinion d'O'Donnell a t soutenue par beaucoup de ceux qui se sont invits dans le dbat. En fin de compte, la majorit tait favorable  la suppression de la vieille blague de Richard Stallman. Ce qui semblait donc commencer  l'exasprer :  La blague est meilleure, parce que (1) c'est drle et (2) la blague se rapporte  un nom de fonction C. Donc, je dois refuser votre demande de supprimer la blague et la remplacer par une discussion srieuse , a crit Stallman dans un autre message, avant d'annoncer qu'il allait exercer son veto :

 J'exerce trs rarement mon autorit sur [le projet] glibc - et quand je le fais, j'en parle avec les mainteneurs officiels , a-t-il expliqu.  [J'exerce mon autorit] si rarement que certains d'entre vous pensaient que vous tiez entirement autonomes, mais ce n'est pas le cas , ajoute Stallman.  Sur cette question particulire, j'ai pris une dcision il y a longtemps et j'ai nonc [la blague] o vous pouviez tous la voir.  Fin du dbat. Aprs une semaine de discussions, le lundi, la blague de Stallman a t restaure.

Sources : Blague sur l'avortement, Proposition de suppression de la blague, Messages de RMS (ici, ici, ici et ici), Message de Carlos O'Donnell, Restauration de la blague de RMS

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce dbat au sein de la communaut open source ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec Richard Stallman et ses arguments pour justifier la blague sur l'avortement ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Stallman par rapport  Linus Torvalds en ce qui concerne l'exercice de pouvoir ?
 ::fleche::  Dans votre entreprise ou votre quipe, les blagues de ce genre sont-elles acceptes ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont vos blagues les plus folles ou les plus polmiques sur l'informatique et la programmation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Trolldi : une socit propose de vous euthanasier pour conserver votre cerveau, dans l'espoir de pouvoir le sauvegarder plus tard dans le cloud
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : et si le rle de la chance dans le succs tait beaucoup plus important que nous ne le pensions ? C'est ce que suggre une tude
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : Alexa et Siri parmi les femmes les plus clbres dans le domaine de la tech, aux yeux des consommateurs amricains
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : des employs d'Apple blesss aprs avoir fonc dans les murs de verre trop transparent de l'Apple Park, le nouveau campus gant de la firme
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : des chercheurs prconisent de ne pas ouvrir de messages extraterrestres, ils pourraient contenir des maliciels pour dtruire la Terre

----------


## datalandia

on voit bien ici la nature sexiste et sectaire du libre et meme de l'informatique.

Parce que des gens intelligents et respectueux des femmes veulent apporter la justice, le gourous Stallman se sens menac par son pouvoir, il se sent suprieure a nous les femmes.
Et bien sur il utilise son droit de vto "pour faire le bien", mme si c'est le seul a le penser...
franchement cela me dgoute de la communaut du libre de voir ce genre d'homme diriger de tels projets. 

Richard Stallman fait une fois encore une fois manque de professionnalisme qui ne sert pas la cause des logiciels libre dans son ensemble


franchement je prfre 1000 fois plus me tourner vers les outils MS qui eux au moins mettent en avant la gente fmnine.
Au faite y'a combien de femme sur les projets de Stallman ?

Chez MS au moins ils ne sont pas sexiste.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

C'est pourquoi il est impossible d'appeler abort() sur un processus qui est en cours d'excution depuis plus de 12 semaines.

----------


## Shepard

On voit ici qu'un bot ne pourra jamais remplacer Fleur en Plastique  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::

----------


## wolinn

> [B][SIZE=4]
> ...
>  Que pensez-vous de ce dbat au sein de la communaut open source ?
>  tes-vous d'accord avec Richard Stallman et ses arguments pour justifier la blague sur l'avortement ?
> ...


Ce genre de "blague" n'a rien  faire dans une doc technique, indpendamment de son objet. Une doc technique n'est pas un medium d'expression politique ou religieuse. 
Ce Stallman est tout  fait libre d'exprimer ses opinions ailleurs, sur un blog, s'il pense qu'elles prsentent un intrt.

----------


## intelligide

> on voit bien ici la nature sexiste et sectaire du libre et meme de l'informatique.





> Au faite y'a combien de femme sur les projets de Stallman ?


 ::weird::  Ben, pour le sexisme, on repassera, j'ai rarement vu des pull requests, merge requests et autre RFC ou "je-ne-sais-quoi", tre refus parce qu'elle provient d'une femme (surtout que le monde libre utilise normement l'anonymat des pseudos sauf pour les grosses contributrices ou gros contributeurs). On ne peut donc pas dterminer le % de contributions provenant de femmes.
De plus, l'informatique n'est pas(o plutot je ne pense pas) sexiste, mais c'est un secteur extremement masculin du fait de la publicit que l'on fait dessus. Ex: "L'informatique est le dada d'adolescent boutonneux, gnagnagna gnagnagna". Heureusement, les formations commencent  s'orienter vers un public de plus en plus mixte.




> franchement je prfre 1000 fois plus me tourner vers les outils MS qui eux au moins mettent en avant la gente fmnine.





> Chez MS au moins ils ne sont pas sexiste.


Bon l, c'est assez facile de voir ce que fait MS. Vous vous rappelez ce qu'on fait les fabricants de cigarettes ? Microsoft le fait aussi. Il augmente les ventes de ses produits en mettant en avant la femme tout comme les cigarettiers ont fait avant en promouvant de la femme libre et indpendante grce  la cigarette. Difficile de croire qu'une socit comme MS est dcid de lancer un truc pareil sans retour sur investissement. 
Donc oui, MS ne met pas en avant la gente feminine, mais plutt les consommatrices.

Je prfre largement un mec sexiste as hell plutt qu'un fminisme de faade utilis pour faire gonfler le chiffre d'affaires.




> le gourous Stallman se sens menac par son pouvoir, il se sent suprieure a nous les femmes.


M'tant intress  la vie de RMS, je doute qu'il soit sexiste et qu'il se sent suprieur aux femmes. Je pense au contraire que sa blague dfend l'avortement en dnonant le Global Gag Rule. 

Donc, au lieu de pendre un mec qui fait une blague sur l'avortement sur la place publique, pourquoi ne pas tourner la lutte contre le sexisme contre ceux qui mettent vraiment en pril l'avortement comme D.Trump (et son GGR) ?

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


 Stallman utilise souvent, pour ne pas dire systmatiquement, des images empruntes au monde rel pour expliquer une ide, un principe. Et dans ce cas de figure, je ne vois pas d'autres personnes que des C.*.N pour s'mouvoir d'une telle comparaison (renomme blague pour rendre consistante l'ide d'une polmique) figurant dans un doc technique qui se veut didactique et pas seulement rserv  des ingnieurs ayant dvelopps leur novlangue technique totalement incomprhensible pour le nophyte.

----------


## Le gris

De l  parler de MS, je tombe des nues. Quel est le rapport? on est l devant un troldi vraiment. ::mouarf::

----------


## wolinn

> Stallman utilise souvent, pour ne pas dire systmatiquement, des images empruntes au monde rel pour expliquer une ide, un principe. Et dans ce cas de figure, je ne vois pas d'autres personnes que des C.*.N pour s'mouvoir d'une telle comparaison (renomme blague pour rendre consistante l'ide d'une polmique) figurant dans un doc technique qui se veut didactique et pas seulement rserv  des ingnieurs ayant dvelopps leur novlangue technique totalement incomprhensible pour le nophyte.


Explique ce qu'apporte ici  la comprhension technique l'vocation de la censure fdrale, qui plus est une procdure spcifiquement amricaine.
Je ne vais pas me battre sur ce sujet, a n'en vaut pas la peine, mais ce type de pollution dans certaines docs techniques m'nerve un peu.

----------


## devman1

a fait plus de 26 ans que cette blague est l, et cela  n'a pas fait polmique do sort M. Raymond Nicholson avec sa modification j'aimerais bien savoir quel est le lobby qui se cache encore derrire  ::):

----------


## SofEvans

> Explique ce qu'apporte ici  la comprhension technique l'vocation de la censure fdrale, qui plus est une procdure spcifiquement amricaine.
> Je ne vais pas me battre sur ce sujet, a n'en vaut pas la peine, mais ce type de pollution dans certaines docs techniques m'nerve un peu.


Tu as dit que RMS tait libre d'aller exposer son opinion dans d'autre lieux. 
Moi je te pose une simple question : combien de fois dans ta vie tu as tout d'un coup dcid d'aller "quelque part" (que ce soit dans le monde relle ou le monde virtuelle) sans savoir ce qu'il s'y trouve ?
Par exemple, aller au cinma voir un film compltement au hasard, c'est tout de mme savoir que tu va aller voir un film. C'est diffrent de juste marcher dans la rue et rentrer dans un btiment au hasard et voir ce qu'il s'y trouve.

L o je veux en venir, c'est que si RMS et tout le monde se cantonne  exposer son opinion dans les lieux ddi  cela, hormis ceux qui s'intresse au sujet, comment les gens peuvent-ils trouver l'info ?

Le fait que ce soit dans une doc technique tout en bas interpelle car effectivement, ce n'est pas ce qu'on s'attend  trouver dans une documentation technique.
Ceux qui connaisse la "blague" ou qui on une connaissance de la situation dcrie (le "Global Gag Rule") passeront 2  3s la premire fois.
Ceux qui ne connaisse pas la situation se renseigneront peut-tre et dcouvriront alors un aspect (parmi tant d'autre, il n'y a pas qu'un combat) qui les concerneront (ou pas, ce n'est pas le point).
Bref, si tout d'un coup j'apprenais que dans mon pays il existe une loi qui interdit aux cliniques de "favoriser" ou rendre possible l'avortement sous peine de sanction, je me poserais d'abord la question de savoir pourquoi j'ai appris cela par le biais d'un doc technique plutt que de m'offusquer de la prsence d'une "blague" dans une doc technique.

Personnellement, la plupart de la documentation que je lis, ce sont les pages de man, et la blague napparat pas dedans, donc c'est la premire fois qu

----------


## Saverok

Beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.

Je suis d'avis qu'une doc technique se doit d'tre factuelle et directe.
C'est en gnral assez chiant  lire donc autant que se soit court et concis et que l'on supprime tout le blabla inutile.
De mon point de vue, cette blague n'a pas sa place dans cette doc technique.

RMS a parfaitement le droit de s'exprimer, et il ne s'en gne pas  ::aie:: , mais  chaque propos son support.
Une doc technique n'est pas un espace d'expression politique ni d'humour.

D'autant plus que l'humour est propre  chaque culture et volue normment dans le temps donc ce qui pouvait faire rire dans les annes 70 n'est plus forcment d'actu aujourd'hui et ce qui fait rire aux USA ne fait pas forcment rire en Roumanie.
Autrement dit, l'humour n'a pas trop sa place dans la doc d'un projet dploy dans le monde entier et sur de longues, trs longues, priodes.

----------


## VivienD

Le pravis polmique datant du sicle dernier et la raction excessive de ces dernires semaines mettent en exergue certains travers de la socit actuelle,  savoir la menace pesant sur certains acquis, comme le droit  l'avortement, ainsi que le chancre de la bien-pensance.




> [...]  Elles peuvent tre mal interprtes par *des individus qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel ncessaire pour comprendre la blague*. Au lieu de blaguer, nous devrions juste indiquer clairement ce qui nous proccupe dans un langage aussi direct que possible , estime-t-il.
> 
> [...]


Une petite scholie aurait suffi pour combler cette lacune.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> on voit bien ici la nature sexiste et sectaire du libre et meme de l'informatique.


Vu qu'il n'y a absolument aucun rapport avec le sexisme l-dedans, et encore moins de rapport avec Microsoft, tu as visiblement besoin de prendre des leons de trolling de la part de plus grands que toi.

----------


## Jipt

Tout le monde parle de blague et moi, je ne vois pas o elle est.

J'ai bien vu un texte disant que peut-tre un jour on ne pourra plus parler de ce genre de chose (le bout encadr dans la copie d'cran), mais a n'a rien d'une blague, d'un machin qui fait rire, ce genre de choses.

C'est au contraire une information nous expliquant que peut-tre un jour on ne pourra plus avoir d'explication  propos de cette fonction et a, a n'a rien d'une blague.

----------


## intelligide

> Tout le monde parle de blague et moi, je ne vois pas o elle est.
> 
> J'ai bien vu un texte disant que peut-tre un jour on ne pourra plus parler de ce genre de chose (le bout encadr dans la copie d'cran), mais a n'a rien d'une blague, d'un machin qui fait rire, ce genre de choses.
> 
> C'est au contraire une information nous expliquant que peut-tre un jour on ne pourra plus avoir d'explication  propos de cette fonction et a, a n'a rien d'une blague.



La blague vient du fait que le Global Gag Rule est "un dcret qui interdit le financement par les Etats-Unis dorganisations internationales qui proposent des services davortement lgal et *qui empche* mme les ONG *de parler davortement*". Donc, la glibc ne pourra plus parler de la fonction "abort" (avortement en anglais)  ::aie::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Le pravis polmique datant du sicle dernier et la raction excessive de ces dernires semaines mettent en exergue certains travers de la socit actuelle,  savoir la menace pesant sur certains acquis, comme le droit  l'avortement, ainsi que le chancre de la bien-pensance.


C'est vrai que a devient pnible ces ractions pidermiques pour tout et n'importe quoi...

Tout peu tre matire  polmique, tout dpend de l'interprtation qu'on en fait... Il ne faudrait plus rien dire ni crire  ce compte l !

Aprs que la blague soit drle ou pas... Chacun son avis... 

Un petit contre-pied :




> ...
> 
>  vitons les blagues , dit-il.  Elles peuvent tre mal interprtes par des individus qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel ncessaire pour comprendre la blague. ...  
> 
> ...


Une faon de dire que les cons n'ont pas d'humour ?

Qu'attendent les cons pour ragir  cette insinuation ? 

Il traine les cons dans la boue et je trouve a inadmissible... Il faut se mobiliser contre ce O'Donnell sans dlai   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> C'est vrai que a devient pnible ces ractions pidermiques pour tout et n'importe quoi...
> 
> [...]


Cela tant, le printemps est connu pour certaines ractions allergiques saisonnires (dont je souffre, d'ailleurs...).  ::aie:: 




> [...]
> 
> Tout peu tre matire  polmique, tout dpend de l'interprtation qu'on en fait... Il ne faudrait plus rien dire ni crire  ce compte l !
> 
> [...]


D'autant plus que les polmiques ne font qu'apporter des sujets de dbat; rien de bien mauvais en soi.




> [...]
> 
> Une faon de dire que les cons n'ont pas d'humour ?
> 
> [...]


a dpend desquels on parle: la notion de con tant trs vague, la population qu'elle peut qualifier s'avre donc trs htrogne.




> [...]
> 
> Qu'attendent les cons pour ragir  cette insinuation ? 
> 
> Il traine les cons dans la boue et je trouve a inadmissible... Il faut se mobiliser contre ce O'Donnell sans dlai


Premirement, ils n'ont pas de ton aide pour avoir ce genre d'ide; sur ce point, ils font mme preuve d'une grande autonomie et d'une remarquable initiative. Deuximement, ne te plains pas: a te laisse de bien t'installer avant que le spectacle ne commence.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> a dpend desquels on parle: la notion de con tant trs vague, la population qu'elle peut qualifier s'avre donc trs htrogne.


Et en constante augmentation anne aprs anne (pour paraphraser Coluche)

Ceci dit un peu d'humour au travail ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps avec tous les pisse-vinaigre que l'on croise en milieu professionnel, il m'est eu arriv quelques fois (pas tous les jours non plus) de faire des jeux de mots ou des calembours dans certains de mes commentaires... Tant pis si y'en a qui n'aiment pas moi a me fait rigoler....

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> Ceci dit un peu d'humour au travail ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps avec tous les pisse-vinaigre que l'on croise en milieu professionnel, il m'est eu arriv quelques fois (pas tous les jours non plus) de faire des jeux de mots ou des calembours dans certains de mes commentaires... Tant pis si y'en a qui n'aiment pas moi a me fait rigoler....


Tu as bien de la chance. Je ne peux pas m'adonner  ce genre de factie  cause du systme de revue de code en vigueur de mon entreprise.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Tu as bien de la chance. Je ne peux pas m'adonner  ce genre de factie  cause du systme de revue de code en vigueur de mon entreprise.


C'est un des avantages du travail dans une petite entreprise avec une quipe restreinte... Mais il m'est arriv de le faire dans une autre entreprise beaucoup plus grosse mais les mentalits taient bien diffrentes  l'poque (dans les annes 1990-2000), a n'avait rien  voir...

----------


## datalandia

cela ne m'tonne guere de voir wolin avoir -9, cela prouve une fois encore le manque de respect envers les femmes sur ce site
mais bon on a l'habitude de vos propos




> encore un bel exemple de l'ignorance sexiste d'un membre que je ne nommerais car j'ai honte de sa mdiocrit :
>  Ben, pour le sexisme, on repassera, j'ai rarement vu des pull requests, merge requests et autre RFC ou "je-ne-sais-quoi", tre refus parce qu'elle provient d'une femme (surtout que le monde libre utilise normement l'anonymat des pseudos sauf pour les grosses contributrices ou gros contributeurs). On ne peut donc pas dterminer le % de contributions provenant de femmes.


Oui anonymisation c'est pratique hein  ::ptdr:: 

mais tu perd toute crdibilit dans ton propos, en faite tu dvoila ta vrai natuyre ne disant le contraire juste apres :



> De plus, l'informatique n'est pas(o plutot je ne pense pas) sexiste, mais c'est un secteur extremement masculin du fait de la publicit que l'on fait dessus. Ex: "L'informatique est le dada d'adolescent boutonneux, gnagnagna gnagnagna". Heureusement, les formations commencent  s'orienter vers un public de plus en plus mixte.


quel pub hein ? moi je vois pleins de pub avec des femmes cot MS, a l'inverse cot libre sectaire je ne vois que des hommes barbues sectaires...
Le libre se croit au dessus des lois, mais leurs % d'utilisation devraient leurs rappeler qu'ils sont qu'une minorit, aujourd'hui heureusement que l'on a des entreprise comme MS, Apple et Google pour promouvoir l'quit et la parit homme/femme
Le libre n'a de libre que le nom, mais dans le fond c'est une secte d'homme macho qui vnere dieux stallman qui peut poser son vto quand cela lui chante.
Si Stallman avais un minimum d'honneur il interdirait sont pouvoir de vto, une vritable honte, memle une insulte pour moi et les toute femmes

je fais une distinction videment entre le petit monde ferm de stallman et le kernel Linux, le Kernel Linux ou BSD sont utilis par des gens respectable que j'approuve comme Google, qui a par exemple rcemment renvoyer un salari sexiste. Je salue ces initiatives, il faut faire le mnage, tolrance 0, il faut commencer des aujourd'hui a radiquer ces *cancers*.

Comme dirais un Hitler, "Un mensonge rpt dix fois reste un mensonge; rpt dix mille fois il devient une vrit."
Pour la femme c'est la mme chose, un regard insistant ou une parole dplac ce n'est rien, mais rpt dix mille fois devient un probleme, hors nous subissons cela des 10aines de fois par jours.
c'est quoi la prochaine tape, une blague sur les jupes ? non parcequ'on sait battue pour le pantalon alors c'est surement pas pour porter une jupe pour faire plaisir a l'entre jambe qui fait office de cerveau de certains membre ici

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Le libre n'a de libre que le nom, mais dans le fond c'est une secte d'homme macho qui vnere dieux stallman qui peut poser son vto quand cela lui chante.
> Si Stallman avais un minimum d'honneur il interdirait sont pouvoir de vto, une vritable honte, memle une insulte pour moi et les toute femmes


Alors comme a, a te rend folle de rage de voir que Stallman dfend l'avortement et le droit des femmes (que tu prtend tre, j'ai pas vrifi) par l mme ?
Ou peu tre est-ce parce que c'est quelqu'un qui a des opinions et les dfend de faon ferme, je pense que c'est plutt a qui tnerve !




> ...
> 
> c'est quoi la prochaine tape, une blague sur les jupes ? non parcequ'on sait battue pour le pantalon alors c'est surement pas pour porter une jupe pour faire plaisir a l'entre jambe qui fait office de cerveau de certains membre ici
> 
> ...


Si le nombre trop lev de "bites" par rapport aux posts te dfrise  ce point, rien ne t'oblige  poster ici -> Y'a des forums fministes o te sentira bien mieux qu'ici (et tu pourras mme rcolter des points
sur ceux-ci)

----------


## Shepard

> Le libre se croit au dessus des lois, mais leurs % d'utilisation devraient leurs rappeler qu'ils sont qu'une minorit


Sauf qu'il y a plus de Linux actifs que de Windows actifs  ::P: 

En considrant *uniquement* les ordinateurs de bureau (y compris laptops) et les smartphones, Linux est dj gagnant.

 cela il faut ajouter les chromebooks, les serveurs (96.5% linux), les super-ordinateurs (100% linux), les machines utilises dans le cloud (~ 92% linux), les drones, smart TVs, etc. etc. etc.

Donc non, Linux n'est pas du tout une minorit :-)

(source : https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-market-share/)

Aprs bien sr, a n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'tre, ou mme de croire tre, au-dessus des lois. Par contre ton post frise la diffamation  :;):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> cela prouve une fois encore le manque de respect envers les femmes sur ce site


Je ne suis pas certain que les femmes soient aussi peu respecte que tu le dis. Que a soit sur un forum, un chat, ou un lieu de travail majoritairement masculin, les femmes sont plus souvent recherches ou cajoles que rejetes de part mon exprience.  :;):  Par contre, le fminisme actif est trs mal vu aussi !




> quel pub hein ? moi je vois pleins de pub avec des femmes cot MS


Des pubs avec des femmes pour Microsoft ? Tout simplement parce que le regard d'un homme sera bien plus attir par une pub avec une femme dedans qu'avec la photo d'un geek crasseux comme sur l'article, ou mme n'importe quel homme.

Prends WinDev, ils n'utilisent que des femmes dans leur pub et documentation, et pourtant je ne pense pas que cela soit  leur avantage stricto-sensu.




> a l'inverse cot libre sectaire je ne vois que des hommes barbues sectaires...


De la pub pour du libre ?  ::koi::  Avec des hommes ou pas, en fait je ne vois pas de quel genre de pub pour libre met en avant les barbus.

Aprs tu parles de RMS... RMS n'est pas un reprsentant typique de la communaut du libre. Il est particulirement extrmiste sur beaucoup de points. Utiliser son point de vue pour tenter de gnraliser toute une frange des dveloppeurs serait trs inappropri.

Et pourtant ce RMS sur lequel tu craches depuis le dbut de la discussion *dfend l'avortement*... ce qui me parat tre clairement une cause en faveur des femmes.




> Comme dirais un Hitler


M'enfin, Godwin doit vraiment se retourner dans sa tombe avec chacun de tes messages.  ::mouarf::

----------


## xarkam

> je fais une distinction videment entre le petit monde ferm de stallman et le kernel Linux, le Kernel Linux ou BSD sont utilis par des gens respectable que j'approuve comme Google, qui a par exemple rcemment renvoyer un salari sexiste. Je salue ces initiatives, il faut faire le mnage, tolrance 0, il faut commencer des aujourd'hui a radiquer ces *cancers*.


Faudra pas oublier les fministes en tte de liste de l'radication, car elles s'imagines que la gente masculine les dtestent et font tout contre elles.

C'est vrai, nous les hommes, ne prenons femmes que pour s'occuper de la reproduction et du reste afin que nous puissions guerroyer  notre envie.

Il y a d'autres combats bien plus srieux que celui de venir nous casser les burnes sur une blague qui de 1. est l depuis 26 ans, de 2. que tu ne comprendre pas car tu n'as pas ni le contexte, ni la culture des USA pour la comprendre.
Le seul sujet, viable c'est la pertinence de mettre une blague dans une documentation.

Je ne te rpondrai pas par la suite.  Je ne souhaite pas de donner de l'importance. Tu fait partie de ces femmes qui pensent tre fministe et partent en guerres pour des futilits digne de l'cole maternelle.
Les vrais fministes se battent pour des combats rellement important de pars le monde et ne son pas des fministes "caviars" qui se gaussent sur le net, croyant se donner de l'importance sur des sujet qui ne le sont absolument pas.

Mais c'est vrai, c'est tellement plus important de se battre contre cette blague plutt que du droit  l'avortement au Brzril, Argentine, ect...
Ou encore simplement des droits des femmes comme dans des pays comme l'Iran.

A bonne entendeur....

----------


## sergio_is_back

Ton exemple est trs dplac en plus :




> Chez MS au moins ils ne sont pas sexiste.


Placer une potiche  cot du produit  vendre (remarquez aussi les jolies fleurs dans le pot sur la table) on appelle a comment dj ? Ah oui : "faire de la retape" !
Si a c'est pas du "sexisme" ? La "zolie nana" n'est l que pour attirer lil !!!!

C'est vrai que comme a c'est moins vendeur...  ::dehors::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Attendez, mais on marche sur la tte l ! Tout va de travers en ce trolldi !

On a pour commencer une actualit qui parle d'une discussion houleuse et de l'utilisation d'un droit de vto, tout a pour *une ligne dans une documentation*.  ::weird:: 

Ensuite, ici, le commentaire qui a reu le plus de votes positifs a t post par Fleur en plastique  ::weird:: 

Enfin, datalandia nous sert un troll monstrueusement gros, prsentant RMS (qui dfend l'avortement) comme tant sexiste et pire macho du monde, utilise des mots comme secte et cancer et conclut son message par une magnifique rfrence au IIIme Reich... et *tout le monde lui rpond* (mme moi, c'est pour dire).

Un trolldi comme je les aime !  ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> M'enfin, Godwin doit vraiment se retourner dans sa tombe avec chacun de tes messages.


Je rejoins 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ dans sa proposition d'ajout d'un compteur prvu  cet effet.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ensuite, ici, le commentaire qui a reu le plus de votes positifs a t post par Fleur en plastique


Peu tre parce que le post de *Fleur Asthmatique* contenait un trait d'humour....

----------


## abriotde

> on voit bien ici la nature sexiste et sectaire du libre et meme de l'informatique.


Vous n'avez donc rien compris. Richard Stallmann, a mis cette blague pour dfendre le droit  l'avortement au nom de la libert de faire ce que l'on veux. Mme si, le sens moral commun a tous, veux que l'on fasse tout pour viter d'y recourir.

Ce n'est en rien une blague sexiste, si M Stallmann exerce son autorit c'est pour dfendre une blague que les anti-avortement (donc ceux qui privent une libert de la femme, libert qu'elle a d'avorter ou de ne pas avorter doit avoir), veulent supprimer au nom de la sparation technique/politique. Pour Stallmann, la libert ne doit pas se limiter au technique mais doit aussi concerner le politique.

Quand  la potentiel mauvaise interprtation se serais si une personne voyait dans le ct "Eviter de recourrir  l'avortement" une entrave. Mais je ne vois pas quel personne pourrait moralement considrer l'avortement, comme un moyen de contraception normal.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

"Peut-on rire de tout Peut-on rire avec tout ? le monde" 
Pierre Desproge

A la premire question, oui
A la deuxime "oui mais c'est dur," et le forum en est la preuve.

Pour moi c'est plus du sarcasme.
Stalman fait de la politique et en a toujours fait avec le libre.
Dfendre le logiciel libre, dfendre le choix de choisir, et c'est aussi valable pour la vie personnel.
Dfendre le droit des femmes  disposer de leur corps.

Ce qui me gne le plus est que les puritains amricains qui dfendent l'avortement  tout prix, ceux sont ceux qui stigmatisent les mres clibataires.
Et qui ne jugent pas les pres qui ont eut le courage de fuire en abandonnant une fille avec un bb.

Le reportage sur les femmes du Salvador condamn  10 20 ans de prison pour avortement, et pire mme pour une fausse couche est difiant.
Ca nous renvoie  l'Allemagne nazie et  Vichy qui avaient besoin de pondeuses pour garantir les effectifs  militaires

Il y a mme un gros cons amricain, qui s'oposait   l'avortement mme en cas de viole en arguant que c'tait  un cadeu du seigneur.

Ils sont rtrogrades moralement   en imposant des interdictions, et veulent supprimer tout rgles au nom de la libert d'entreprendre 

**
Sinon le surnom de G W Bush  Duyaa vient d'o ?
Si quelqu'un  un lien ?

**
Mes blagues informatiques douteuses.
"Fais risette  l'ordinateur".
Ca fait rire que moi

J'ai surnom les gars du support les rebouteux, car en cas de problme la rponse est toujours "reboote ta bcane"
Je suis pas tonn qui ne m'aime pas

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Parce que des gens intelligents et respectueux des femmes veulent apporter la justice, le gourous Stallman se sens menac par son pouvoir, il se sent suprieure a nous les femmes.
> Et bien sur il utilise son droit de vto "pour faire le bien", mme si c'est le seul a le penser...
> franchement cela me dgoute de la communaut du libre de voir ce genre d'homme diriger de tels projets.


Au travers de cette blague et de son veto Stallman milite *pour* le droit  l'avortement, et *il soutient la cause fministe* face aux attaques de Trump.

La personne que vous qualifiez d'intelligente a effac ce geste militant de la doc technique de la libc.

Du coup votre commentaire... c'est du fminisme 2.0 peut tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> franchement je prfre 1000 fois plus me tourner vers les outils MS qui eux au moins mettent en avant la gente fmnine.


Ah !!! C'est pour cela que j'ai autant de mal  trouver du travail.
MS  bien videmment un carnet d'adresse bien rempli de partenaire en tout genre.
Voir mme faire parti des "clubs" les plus "slecte".

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ah !!! C'est pour cela que j'ai autant de mal  trouver du travail.


C'est marrant a, pourtant en matire IT sur la zone de Clermont-Ferrand y'a sans cesse de la demande... On fait venir des informaticiens d'autres rgions pour y rpondre...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Pourtant je ne suis pas retenu.
Mme pour lors de slection pour des formations de professionnalisation de 3 ans.

Enfin, non... L'offre n'est plus disponible sur le site Internet...

Il y a aussi Lyon et son agglomration, 230% plus offres. Je te laisse comparer densit de population et nombre d'offre dans le domaine. Auvergne est une goutte d'eau face  Auvergne-Rhne-Alpes...

Je sais qu'il y a des informaticiens d'autres rgions qui sont venu avec femmes et enfants. Ils ont mme t privilgier par le conseil rgional et ont de ce fait quelques avantages.
Il recrutait il y a 7 ou 8 mois, j'ai postul et les aient mme rencontr  un job dating. Aucune rponse, il m'arrive de faire des relances, mais quand c'est l'autre qui veux pas payer pour ce que je lui propose, je n'insiste pas.

Selon toi, il y a plus de chmeurs ou plus de personnes qui aides les chmeurs  ne plus l'tre ? (site de recrutements/intrims/etc...)
Les pubs et les citations de technologies les plus recherchs ?

Mme pour faire une PMSMP en tant que technicien de maintenance informatique c'est compliqu  C-F car il faut avoir le niveau ingnieur.  ::aie:: 
En plus c'est pas tout le monde que cela intresse.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Pourtant je ne suis pas retenu.
> Mme pour lors de slection pour des formations de professionnalisation de 3 ans.


Vu tes contributions ici a ne m'tonne mme pas... Tes posts sont souvent sans queue ni tte et le plus souvent  cot de la plaque, si tes entretiens sont du mme tonneau... devine ?
A croire que tu trouve des infos  droite,  gauche et que copie/colle sans rflexion... Tu devrait te relire avant de poster franchement...

Si on en croie ton CV, 9 ans sans emploi, et tu ne t'est pas pos la question d'un problme d'orientation de tes recherches.... (Ou de ton orientation tout court) ?





> Enfin, non... L'offre n'est plus disponible sur le site Internet...


Y'a d'autres voies que l'informatique pour gagner sa vie... Le problme c'est de faire une fixation dessus... Quand on veut travailler on prend d'abord ce qu'on trouve tout en sachant bien qu'on est pas mari avec...




> Il y a aussi Lyon et son agglomration, 230% plus offres. Je te laisse comparer densit de population et nombre d'offre dans le domaine. Auvergne est une goutte d'eau face  Auvergne-Rhne-Alpes...
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a des informaticiens d'autres rgions qui sont venu avec femmes et enfants.
> Il recrutait il y a 7 ou 8 mois, j'ai postul et les aient mme rencontr  un job dating. Aucune rponse, il m'arrive de faire des relances, mais quand c'est l'autre qui veux pas payer pour ce que je lui propose, je n'insiste pas.


Lyon : Mon frre avait song  sa mutation l bas avant de voir le prix des loyers et de l'immobilier... Du coup il a prfrer perdre un peu sur son salaire et rester en Auvergne (Il est pas dveloppeur mais Maroquinier)

Avec 9 ans de trou dans ton CV, c'est peine perdue... Dsol 

Mais tu devrai ajouter tes autres expriences professionnelles si t'en as eu entre temps, mme si c'est  cent lieu de l'informatique parce qu'un CV vide depuis 9 ans c'est la poubelle directe pour n'importe quel recruteur
surtout dans un domaine o il faut rester au contact sans cesse  cause des volutions....

Je pense que t'est pas du tout fait pour ce mtier (dsol) mais tu devrait chercher autre chose.... Ce qui nempche pas d'en faire un Hobby !!!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je pense que t'est pas du tout fait pour ce mtier (dsol) mais tu devrait chercher autre chose.... Ce qui nempche pas d'en faire un Hobby !!!


Qui veux de non qualifi ? Personne...
J'essaie de trouver dans d'autres branches. Et il y a l encore des obstacles... Dont celui d'tre en concurrence avec des " diplms " du domaine en question...
Sans compter que quelques fois des grands groupes fonds des enqutes dans des enqutes. Et vont mme  demander numro de carte vital et autres alors qu'on est que sur liste d'attente...



> Lyon : Mon frre avait song  sa mutation l bas avant de voir le prix des loyers et de l'immobilier... Du coup il a prfrer perdre un peu sur son salaire et rester en Auvergne (Il est pas dveloppeur mais Maroquinier)


Oui, je sais pour le prix des loyers... Et les 1/3 du salaire avec photocopie du contrat CDI sign.



> Avec 9 ans de trou dans ton CV, c'est peine perdue... Dsol



Heure du dcs... 11/05/2018  18:44.

P.S. : On s'loigne du sujet de l'article.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Qui veux de non qualifi ? Personne...
> J'essaie de trouver dans d'autres branches. Et il y a l encore des obstacles... Dont celui d'tre en concurrence avec des " diplms " du domaine en question...


Beaucoup d'entreprises embauchent des non-qualifis comme tu dis 
J'ai entrepris une VAE (un peu en sommeil en ce moment pour cause de manque de temps), mais j'y ai appris qu'en France 44% des personnes qui travaillent n'ont ou pas de diplme ou un diplme qui n'est pas en rapport avec la fonction qu'elles exercent, soit pas loin de la moiti... *

Aprs faut pas tre trop gourmand non plus... Et pas raconter de conneries dans les entretiens... Tu sais faire a ?

Et l'intrim ? Y'a des dizaines de botes sur Clermont (Je le sais, la compagne d'un des mes collgue est directrice d'une agence sur Clermont)




> Heure du dcs... 11/05/2018  18:44.


C'est plus pratique comme a.... La fuite reste toujours une option dans un combat....




> P.S. : On s'loigne du sujet de l'article.


C'est vrai, dsol....

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Tu sais faire a ?


Non. ::ange:: 

Intrim... je suis inscrit  une agence qui recherche des chauffagistes, lectriciens et videmment avoir les habilitations pour cela... Mme la mairie le demande pour simplement passer en voiture et signaler au personnel technique les dfauts des feux de signalisations, clairage publique et les panneaux affichant les noms des rues.

Franchement, a part tre artisant/freelance il ne reste pas d'autre possibilit.
Les mtiers de la mode, aucune chance.
Aprs le cinma de " luxure ", il ne restera plus qu'a tre criminel ou rester comme je suis actuellement.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Non.


Alors faudra l'apprendre...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je sais, surtout quand il demande l'ge ou la situation familiale ou d'autre question indiscrte.
Un fois j'ai failli pass sur France 3 Auvergne. Et je te l'avoue, ne pas avoir sign de papier avant ou aprs l'interview n'a probablement choqu que mon ancien prof de droit. Enfin, si elle s'y tait intress...

J'ai mme pens au e-sport, exclusivit  LoL. Mme trouver un sponsor est compliqu quand on est pas forcment bon. Alors de l  demander  un grand groupe de sponsoriser mme sans tre pay...
Mme vendeur je risque de pas pouvoir... Truander le client n'est pas mon fort vue ma situation...

Trouver un joueur qui a le jeu et qui peut jouer avec un autre joueur sachant que trs peu de monde y sont... C'est dj dire au revoir  l'intelligence artificielle...

----------


## Bono_BX

Juste parce qu'tant moi mme un troll  mes heures perdues, j'aime bien nourrir ces petites b-btes ^^




> Le libre se croit au dessus des lois, mais leurs % d'utilisation devraient leurs rappeler qu'ils sont qu'une minorit, aujourd'hui heureusement que l'on a des entreprise comme MS, Apple et Google pour promouvoir l'quit et la parit homme/femme


Heu ... c'est pas Apple qui propose aux femmes de faire congeler les ovocytes pour avoir des gamins plus tard (comprendre quand elles seront dfinitivement rentables pour la bote) ? Trs respectueux, l'optimisation de la machine humaine ...




> Le libre n'a de libre que le nom, mais dans le fond c'est une secte d'homme macho qui vnere dieux stallman qui peut poser son vto quand cela lui chante.
> Si Stallman avais un minimum d'honneur il interdirait sont pouvoir de vto, une vritable honte,


Bon, ok, l, je suis d'accord, c'est anti-dmocratique.



> memle une insulte pour moi et les toute femmes


Et l tu pars en vrille ... parce que pour les mles qui ne connaissent que le langage de la force et des poings, la dictature est tout  fait normale, c'est leur mode de communication habituel !




> Pour la femme c'est la mme chose, un regard insistant ou une parole dplac ce n'est rien, mais rpt dix mille fois devient un probleme, hors nous subissons cela des 10aines de fois par jours.


Tout comme les hommes honntes et respectueux (majoritaires, ne t'en dplaise) subissent le fiel et le venin de vipres telles que toi. Egalit ?




> c'est quoi la prochaine tape, une blague sur les jupes ? non parcequ'on sait battue pour le pantalon alors c'est surement pas pour porter une jupe pour faire plaisir a l'entre jambe qui fait office de cerveau de certains membre ici


Alors techniquement, les femmes ont aussi quelque chose dans l'entre-jambe ; la seule diffrence, c'est que d'un ct a dpasse, de l'autre a rentre. A bon entendeur ...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Je sais, surtout quand il demande l'ge ou la situation familiale ou d'autre question indiscrte.


Questions indiscrtes ? Vu les traces que tu laisse ici.... A part s'il demande ton orientation sexuelle ou la taille de ta bite.... L'age et la situation familiale est une question courante dans les entretiens
et perso l dessus je trouve rien de particulirement indiscret

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> L'age et la situation familiale est une question courante dans les entretiens et perso l dessus je trouve rien de particulirement indiscret


Moi aussi et je rpond, mme le nombre de point du permis de conduire.




> La fuite reste toujours une option dans un combat...



Je sais, je joue de temps en temps  LoL. Et regarde mme les invocateurs et invocatrices y jouer lors de championnats. Plus de championnats d'invocateurs qu'invocatrices cela tant car le plus mdiatis dans mon champ de vision je suppose...
Durant la fuite, on perd beaucoup si on ne peut "courir" vite. Quand on dit qu'il faut autant de geek masculin que de geek feminin, c'est pas faux !

P.S. : un message sur le forum de LoL  ce sujet et trangement, ils l'ont supprim...

Tant que personne ne parle de cong parental/maternit qui devrait tre le mme pour H & F dans une galit parfaite et mixte, le monde aura toujours un petit got amer.

Pourvu que "qui pique quoi ?" ne s'en mle pas...

----------


## disedorgue

Quand on voit le niveau de certains, on peut comprendre qu'ils soient contre l'avortement, surtout si leur mre leur rptait sans cesse quand ils taient gamins que s'ils avaient su et/ou pu ils seraient passs  l'acte  ::aie::

----------


## psychadelic

> Ce genre de "blague" n'a rien  faire dans une doc technique, indpendamment de son objet. Une doc technique n'est pas un medium d'expression politique ou religieuse. 
> Ce Stallman est tout  fait libre d'exprimer ses opinions ailleurs, sur un blog, s'il pense qu'elles prsentent un intrt.


Alors j'ai limpression que tu ne doit pas souvent lire de doc techniques US faon Silicon Valley, parce que les blagues dans les docs techniques y sont presque une institution, ou disons une tradition.

Et perso, je les trouve plutt utiles, elles permettent de se dtendre un peu quand on lit ces documentations fastidieuses, et permettent aussi de prendre un peu de recul sur les difficults traites.

Dailleurs je vois pas au non de quel principe moral le blagues devraient tre interdites dans les doc techniques, et tant qua faire, les informaticiens devraient aussi porter la bure avec une cordelette avec de simples sandales.

Encore Perso, je profite de l'occasion pour saluer Scott Knaster qui m'a ouvert les yeux sur les techniques de programmation en C avec ses bouquins, et qui ont bien sur des blagues avec les explications. D'ailleurs, il met aussi des blagues dans les commentaires de ses programmes, qui sont toujours en rapport avec les difficults rencontres, et sont un plus pour dcortiquer le code.

PS: oui, j'ai vraiment commenc  savoir programmer en travaillant sur des mac, et oui, les "Inside Macintosh"  (Addison-Wesley) ont aussi des blaques imprimes  :8-):

----------


## tpericard

Hello,





> Que pensez-vous de ce dbat au sein de la communaut open source ?


Totalement strile,une blague de 26 ans !





> tes-vous d'accord avec Richard Stallman et ses arguments pour justifier la blague sur l'avortement ?


Justification amricano-amricaine, mais qui concerne finalement toutes les femmes. Maintenant, faut il vraiment inclure cela dans une doc technique ?





> Que pensez-vous de Stallman par rapport  Linus Torvalds en ce qui concerne l'exercice de pouvoir ?


Bien moins directif apparemment. Mais je peux me tromper.





> Dans votre entreprise ou votre quipe, les blagues de ce genre sont-elles acceptes ?


Clairement non. 





> Quelles sont vos blagues les plus folles ou les plus polmiques sur l'informatique et la programmation ?


Des trucs de vieux coboliste, GO TO HELL pour un abort, des messages du type MME GEBORT (prononcer Madame Gebort) pour analyser un plantage sous un OS prhistorique comme GCOS8, etc ...

----------


## Mimoza

> dit-il, en faisant peut-tre rfrence aux contributeurs fminins.


Interprtation de trop ...

Pour les autres la blagues tait l depuis des dizaines d'anne et ne choquait personne, et comme le dit RMS GNU n'est pas qu'un projet technique il est aussi politique. Donc a ne m'tonne pas plus que a qu'il y ai quelques insert politique dans la doc.

Bref beaucoup de bruit pour rien.

----------


## AlexRNL

> Ben, pour le sexisme, on repassera, j'ai rarement vu des pull requests, merge requests et autre RFC ou "je-ne-sais-quoi", tre refus parce qu'elle provient d'une femme (surtout que le monde libre utilise normement l'anonymat des pseudos sauf pour les grosses contributrices ou gros contributeurs). On ne peut donc pas dterminer le % de contributions provenant de femmes.
> De plus, l'informatique n'est pas(o plutot je ne pense pas) sexiste, mais c'est un secteur extremement masculin du fait de la publicit que l'on fait dessus. Ex: "L'informatique est le dada d'adolescent boutonneux, gnagnagna gnagnagna". Heureusement, les formations commencent  s'orienter vers un public de plus en plus mixte.


 ::roll:: 

Je pense que tu devrais prendre connaissance de ce papier ; Je cite :

"Surprisingly, our results show that womens contributions tend to be accepted more often than mens. However, for contributors who are outsiders to a project and their gender is identifiable, mens acceptance rates are higher. Our results suggest that although women on GitHub may be more competent overall, bias against them exists nonetheless."

----------


## virginieh

> Malgr les supplications du pre du GNU, des objections ont suivi, exprimant des inquitudes quant au caractre ventuellement offensant des mots. C'est le cas par exemple de l'objection de Carlos O'Donnell, ingnieur logiciel senior chez Red Hat :  Le problme avec la blague, c'est qu'elle touche  un sujet difficile et complexe,  savoir l'avortement. Je ne peux pas tolrer que nous ajoutions des dclencheurs comme ceux-ci  un manuel technique, en particulier lorsque les individus ne s'attendent pas  de telles blagues dans le manuel. Cela peut offenser ces personnes lorsqu'elles s'attendent  se retrouver dans un espace sr , dit-il, en faisant peut-tre rfrence aux contributeurs fminins.
> 
> O'Donnell va plus loin en recommandant d'ailleurs d'viter les blagues dans le projet.  vitons les blagues , dit-il.  Elles peuvent tre mal interprtes par des individus qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel ncessaire pour comprendre la blague. Au lieu de blaguer, nous devrions juste indiquer clairement ce qui nous proccupe dans un langage aussi direct que possible , estime-t-il.


C'est curieux j'ai la raction contraire de datalandia en tant que femme c'est ce passage la qui me choque le plus.
-> "Le problme avec la blague, c'est qu'elle touche  un sujet difficile et complexe,  savoir l'avortement" : 
Selon ma notion de ce qu'est l'humour, c'est exactement  a que a sert ... toucher a ce qui est difficile, complexe ou gnant a condition que l'auteur soit conscient de vhiculer un message et l'assume l c'est exactement le cas. 

-> "Je ne peux pas tolrer que nous ajoutions des dclencheurs comme ceux-ci  un manuel technique, en particulier lorsque les individus ne s'attendent pas  de telles blagues dans le manuel. Cela peut offenser ces personnes lorsqu'elles s'attendent  se retrouver dans un espace sr " :
La lgitimit de mettre des blagues dans un manuel technique est effectivement discutables, mais il y en a dans normments alors pourquoi a serait celle l qui fait ragir ?
Le terme espace sur me met mal  l'aise justement dans son discours, il aurait dit neutre OK mais la il se prend pour un psy ou quoi ?
Si comme suppos juste aprs il parle des femmes commes les individus qui pourraient tre offenss ...
Un peu de contexte en amrique comme dans d'autres pays  la fin des annes 60 dbut 70 les femmes ont obtenu le droit d'avorter ... Et a n'a pas fait l'unanimit et comme dans beaucoup de pays il y a des pressions pour que ce droit leur soit enlev. Comme pour l'instant il n'y ont pas russi ils ont obtenu en contrepartie un loi qui puni ceux qui duquent les femmes sur ce droit. (Des fois c'est beau l'imagination des politicards quand mme.)
Qu'un homme dise qu'il ne faut pas prvenir les femmes qu'on essaye de les empecher de s'informer sur leur droit a disposer de leur corps mais que c'est pour leur bien hein elles sont si sensibles les pauvres ... a choque pas Datalandia ?

-> vitons les blagues. Elles peuvent tre mal interprtes par des individus qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel ncessaire pour comprendre la blague. :
Ceux qui n'ont pas le contexte culturel pour la comprendre ne l'interpreteront pas mal ils hausseront les paules c'est tout ... (ou ils verront qu'il y a une reference et rechercheront de quoi il s'agit mais apparement O'Donnel n'est pas trop pour l'ducation en dehors des "espaces surs")
Aprs il y a ceux qui la comprendront et ne seront pas d'accord avec le sujet mais pourquoi auraient ils le droit de censurer ce qui leur plait pas ?

Donc tant mieux si Stallman avait un vto et a pris l'occasion de l'utiliser.

----------


## Invit

> La lgitimit de mettre des blagues dans un manuel technique est effectivement discutables, mais il y en a dans normments alors pourquoi a serait celle l qui fait ragir ?


Petit apart. Je mets toujours de grosses blagues dans mes documents techniques (mais pas dans ce gout-l). Je n'ai jamais eu aucun retour sur une priode de 20 ans. J'imagine que c'est parce que la documentation n'est en fait jamais lu.  ::ptdr::

----------


## VivienD

> Petit apart. Je mets toujours de grosses blagues dans mes documents techniques (mais pas dans ce gout-l). Je n'ai jamais eu aucun retour sur une priode de 20 ans. J'imagine que c'est parce que la documentation n'est en fait jamais lu.


Pourquoi diable est-ce que a me rappelle le sketch de Dany Boon sur le manuel d'utilisation d'un micro-onde?  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Petit apart. Je mets toujours de grosses blagues dans mes documents techniques (mais pas dans ce gout-l). Je n'ai jamais eu aucun retour sur une priode de 20 ans. J'imagine que c'est parce que la documentation n'est en fait jamais lu.


C'est un peu tes M&M's marron.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un peu tes M&M's marron.


 l'origine, c'tait juste pour avoir un peu de divertissement dans la rdaction de ce genre de documents arides, mais avec le temps, a l'est devenu, effectivement. 
Je suis devenu comme le Van Halen de la documentation !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mb90821

Ma position n'a rien  voir avec la religion mais juste une question de vocabulaire prcis et de logique. L'avortement est pas gentil. Les femmes exagrent. Voil.
C'est lgal. Comme quand la police donne une contravention  quelqu'un ou qu'Israel bloque une rue. C'est lgal selon les lois des pays concerns. a reste des gestes discutables.

Donc les femmes vont commencer  assumer pour vrai et arrter de se dfiler et de mentir  tout le monde et de se mentir  elles-mmes.

Elles le font. Et elles ont le droit. Car elles ont exig ce droit et elles l'ont obtenu. Le droit de ngocier avec un humain qui les drange, lgalement. Comme dire que l'Espace commence  100km. C'est idiot. C'est plus loin que a.

Pour le reste, a ne me regarde pas. Tant que les femmes concernes assument leur vraie nature.

Pour la blague passive-aggressive de Stallman, c'est de mauvais got. Il n'y a rien de drle  revendiquer le droit d'agacer les conservateurs.

----------


## YvesProvence

datalandia	semble n'avoir rien compris ... ou bien elle a rpondue sans mme prendre le temps de lire l'article.

La blague n'est pas sexiste et ne s'attaque pas au femme mais s'attaque  la politique anti-avortement amricaine par le biais d'une analogie informatique.

S'il faut plus de 20 ans pour que quelqu'un se rende compte qu'il y a une blague (qu'elle soit de mauvais got ou pas), c'est que personne ne lit la doc !

----------


## Glutinus

Datalandia, c'est comme Fleur en plastique, mais en plastique.

----------


## disedorgue

> Ma position n'a rien  voir avec la religion mais juste une question de vocabulaire prcis et de logique. L'avortement est un meurtre. Les femmes tuent. Voil.
> C'est lgal. Comme quand la police tue quelqu'un ou qu'Israel tue des Palestiniens. C'est lgal selon les lois des pays concerns. a reste des assassinats.
> 
> Donc les femmes vont commencer  assumer pour vrai et arrter de se dfiler et de mentir  tout le monde et de se mentir  elles-mmes.
> 
> Elles tuent. Elles veulent tuer. Elles le font. Et elles ont le droit. Car elles ont exig ce droit et elles l'ont obtenu. Le droit de tuer un humain qui les drange, lgalement. L'infanticide en plus. Toute la reconnaissance ou non de quand un humain est humain ou non, c'est de la bullshit. Comme dire que l'Espace commence  100km. C'est idiot.
> 
> Pour le reste, a ne me regarde pas. Tant que les femmes concernes assument leur vraie nature.
> 
> Pour la blague passive-aggressive de Stallman, c'est de mauvais got. Il n'y a rien de drle  revendiquer le droit de tuer des foetus.


Je trouve que c'est bien d'avoir obtenu ce droit, vu que l'homme considre comme un droit de pouvoir dposer sa petite graine dans le temple de la femme sans lui demander sa permission et lui dire que c'est de sa faute...

Troll: le jour o elles auront compris qu'il faudrait qu'elles y rflchissent toutes vraiment  avorter lorsqu'elles attendent un garon, je crois qu'un grand pas pour l'humanit aura t fait  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grubert

1. Cette blague ne tient pas en ligne de mire l'avortement ou les femmes, mais la censure. Il suffit de la lire pour le comprendre ... donc l'argument du sexisme n'est sorti que pour discrditer son auteur ...
2. RMS et le projet GNU, sont inscrits dans une dmarche rsolument POLITIQUE. Que des commentaires politiques soient dissmins dans une doc de ce projet n'est pas une surprise.
3. Si cette polmique enfle de nos jours, est-ce une concidence ? Je ne crois pas  :;):  ... Les tenants de la censure, qui sont de fait les ennemis politiques de RMS,  justement, ont tout intrt  discrditer ces propos. Dommage de voir des figures importantes du libre leur emboter le pas  ::(: 
4. Bientt tous Trump-compatibles ? Prire de raboter votre QI.

----------


## zecreator

Ouais bon, qui n'a jamais dit de connerie ? RMS (Titanic ?)j'ai toujours eu des doutes sur la crdibilit des propos d'un gars qui s'habille comme a.  ::):  Sa barbe de pre Noel, son collier de cochonneries et son poncho en laine de Caribou, a m'agresse un peu. Surtout qu'il se donne un style "Nature", mais il doit srement vivre dans une villa hi-tech, avec un Google Home comme compagnie (avant de rpondre : t'en sais rien !).

Bon, faut le ranger le mec. Il a 65 ans, il est rigolo, mais bon. Y a que moi qui voit qu'il n'est plus  jour ?

----------


## mb90821

> Je trouve que c'est bien d'avoir obtenu ce droit, vu que l'homme considre comme un droit de pouvoir dposer sa petite graine dans le temple de la femme sans lui demander sa permission et lui dire que c'est de sa faute...
> Troll: le jour o elles auront compris qu'il faudrait qu'elles y rflchissent toutes vraiment  avorter lorsqu'elles attendent un garon, je crois qu'un grand pas pour l'humanit aura t fait


Elles peuvent revendiquer le droit de rgler le cas lgalement des foetus qui les drangent. Les femmes ont ce statut spcial de pouvoir faire accepter n'importe quoi. Les femmes devraient avoir le droit de rgler le problme de l'homme par la ngociation aprs l'accouplement. La manthe religieuse le fait  sa faon. C'est naturel mais c'est l'exception. Personne s'en plaint. D'un point de vue purement gntique, a serait intressant de virtuellement disqualifier les hommes qu'elles se tapent pour maximiser la diversit gntique. Le but de la sexualit est de brasser les gnes. Si le top 15% est disqualifi, elles se rabattront sur le 15% suivant. C'est dj a. 

Et puis un foetus, a drange la femme, et son amant irresponsable qui n'a pas mis de capote. Et le pauvre cocu qui va lever le foetus d'un autre sans le savoir. On peut essayer de comprendre un peu les fministes de vouloir rgler ce problme de manire fminine.

Edit: LOL, je me sens vraiment femme maintenant. Quelle sensation spciale!  ::D:

----------


## zecreator

> Elles peuvent revendiquer le droit d'*assassiner* lgalement des tres humains qui les drangent. Les femmes ont ce statut spcial de pouvoir faire accepter n'importe quoi. Les femmes devraient avoir le droit d'*assassiner* l'homme aprs l'accouplement. La manthe religieuse le fait. C'est naturel! Personne s'en plaint. D'un point de vue purement gntique, a serait gnial pour maximiser la diversit gntique. Le but de la sexualit est de brasser les gnes. Pas que 80% des femmes baisent 15% des hommes pour ensuite se faire avorter. Si le top 15% est dvor, elles se rabattront sur le 15% suivant. C'est dj a. 
> 
> Et puis un foetus, c'est laid. On peut essayer de comprendre un peu les fministes de vouloir les *assassiner* jusqu'au dernier.


Heu, a devient chaud l. Y a personne pour modrer ce forum ? Qu'est-ce qui ce passe ? Sommes-nous en bien en France ? Allo, Simone Veil ?

----------


## mb90821

> Heu, a devient chaud l. Y a personne pour modrer ce forum ? Qu'est-ce qui ce passe ? Sommes-nous en bien en France ? Allo, Simone Veil ?


Les femmes devraient avoir le droit de ceci et de cela. On s'entend. Point final.
Peut-on faire de l'informatique maintenant? LOL

----------


## zecreator

> Les femmes devraient avoir le droit de ceci et de cela. On s'entend. Point final.
> Peut-on faire de l'informatique maintenant? LOL


Ouais, malheureusement, quand je vois le contenu de ce forum, j'ai bien peur que ce soit la seule chose dont ses membres soient rellement capables. Continuons  parler Implmentation, instance, agrgation, implmentation, classes et interfaces, et vitons les dbats go-socio-politiques. Dans ces domaines, on est vraiment pas bons (voir limite des trous d'uc !).

----------


## mb90821

Je suis bon  a. Je crois. LOL

je n'incite  rien d'autre qu' la revendication pacifique de droits exagrs. En plus, au bnfice exclusif de la femme. Je m'engage  tre plus poli. LOL

----------


## zecreator

> je n'incite  rien d'autre qu' la revendication pacifique de droits exagrs.


Mmmm. Ton commentaire n'est pas clair. Dis-tu que les femmes en demandent trop, ou est-ce une citation venant d'une source fministe que tu relais ? Quand tu dis que "les femmes ont ce status spcial de pouvoir faire accepter n'importe quoi" (sous entendu la mise  mort de leur foetus), est-ce tes propos, ou ne sont-ils que cits ?

Si c'est de la citation, donne tes sources... L, tel que tu prsentes ton commentaire, tu passes pour un bon gros mle qui ne donne aucune lgitimit a la femme.

----------


## mb90821

> Mmmm. Ton commentaire n'est pas clair. Dis-tu que les femmes en demandent trop, ou est-ce une citation venant d'une source fministe que tu relais ? Quand tu dis que "les femmes ont ce status spcial de pouvoir faire accepter n'importe quoi" (sous entendu la mise  mort de leur foetus), est-ce tes propos, ou ne sont-ils que cits ?
> 
> Si c'est de la citation, donne tes sources... L, tel que tu prsentes ton commentaire, tu passes pour un bon gros mle qui ne donne aucune lgitimit a la femme.


Finalement, m'exprimer en dentelles me va mieux. C'est comme se faire recoudre avant de se marier. Je me sens nettement mieux, LOL.

----------


## vipfaff

Je tombe des nues.
Cette blague est tout sauf sexiste. Elle vise les censeurs professionnels, les privateurs de libert individuelle. Pas les femmes.
L'argument qui voque le malaise que pourrait provoquer cette blague envers .. qui ? des femmes ? Les personnes qui seraient choques par l'ide de l'avortement seront plus traumatises par le nom de la fonction que par l'vocation de la censure d'une autorit officielle.
Faut-il renommer la fonction abort ?
Enfin, la tarte  la crme du sectarisme : quel rapport avec le soi-disant sexisme ?
C'est clairement un procs d'intention, au nom du politiquement correct.

----------


## zecreator

Franchement, entre-nous,  part les gens qui sont du mtier (et encore), a intresse qui cette polmique ? Richard machin il est aussi connu et populaire que Patrick Bruel aux USA. C'est pas un influenceur de masse, du coup ses propos n'ont que peu de porte.

----------


## youen

Cest toujours sympa de pouvoir de temps en temps mettre un espace de libert dans un truc srieux. Jai fait aussi une blague dans un mmoire (lide tant de voir si les examinateurs allait fourrer leur nez  dans cette partie du mmoire trs technique.. jai eu aucun cho  ::(:  ....). 
Stallman qui a  beaucoup fait pour le libre, se fait dornavant tailler un costard par ceux qui en porte. Lpoque est au pisse-froid... misre on peut plus deconner alors supprimons aussi gnu car gnu is not unix cest pas srieux.

----------


## zecreator

> misre on peut plus deconner.


Non mais l'humour est mort avec Coluche !

----------


## Invit

> Non mais l'humour est mort avec Coluche !


 ::ptdr::  Et Bigard alors !  ::dehors::

----------


## zecreator

> Cest toujours sympa de pouvoir de temps en temps mettre un espace de libert dans un truc srieux. Jai fait aussi une blague dans un mmoire (lide tant de voir si les examinateurs allait fourrer leur nez  dans cette partie du mmoire trs technique.. jai eu aucun cho  ....).


Tout le monde ne peut pas tre Pierre Desproges  ::):

----------


## MacNiaque

> on voit bien ici la nature sexiste et sectaire du libre et meme de l'informatique.
> 
> Parce que des gens intelligents et respectueux des femmes veulent apporter la justice, le gourous Stallman se sens menac par son pouvoir, il se sent suprieure a nous les femmes.
> Pice jointe 379496


Dfendre le droit et l'information  l'avortement est sexiste ???
C'est fou de pouvoir lire a en 2019 !

----------


## MacNiaque

> Ouais bon, qui n'a jamais dit de connerie ? RMS (Titanic ?)j'ai toujours eu des doutes sur la crdibilit des propos d'un gars qui s'habille comme a.


Justement, un mec qui n'a pas besoin de s'habiller en pingouin pour tre cout et que les gens s'intresse  ce qu'il dit, c'est qu'il est surement trs intressant.




> Y a que moi qui voit qu'il n'est plus  jour ?


En quoi il ne serait plus  jour ?

----------


## Sodium

> Je tombe des nues.
> Cette blague est tout sauf sexiste. Elle vise les censeurs professionnels, les privateurs de libert individuelle. Pas les femmes.
> L'argument qui voque le malaise que pourrait provoquer cette blague envers .. qui ? des femmes ? Les personnes qui seraient choques par l'ide de l'avortement seront plus traumatises par le nom de la fonction que par l'vocation de la censure d'une autorit officielle.
> Faut-il renommer la fonction abort ?
> Enfin, la tarte  la crme du sectarisme : quel rapport avec le soi-disant sexisme ?
> C'est clairement un procs d'intention, au nom du politiquement correct.


Je me suis fait la mme rflexion. En me basant sur ce seul commentaire, je comprends "les censeurs veulent nous interdire d'informer sur le fait que la fonction abort exist" ... donc plutt un message pro-avortement ?
Bon aprs je ne connais pas le gus, si un shitstorm lui est tomb dessus c'est qu'il doit avoir prononc des opinions contraires par le pass.

----------


## zecreator

Richard Sallmann  le mme genre d'avis sur l'tre humain, qu'aurait eu un Steve Jobs. L'tre humain doit arrter de faire chier les autres avec ses problmes perso.

----------


## Ryu2000

La libert d'expression ne cesse de reculer.
Dans notre socit moderne il y a souvent une *minorit* qui va se sentir offusqu et qui va casser les couilles.

J'ai vu que vous avez mentionn des humoristes comme Coluche et Desproges, il faut savoir qu'aujourd'hui certains de leur sketchs ne passeraient plus.
La licra a attaqu plein d'humoristes pour "antismitisme"  une poque, on peut retrouver une vido d'Alain Jakubowicz dans laquelle il dit qu'il essaierait de faire interdire certains sketchs de Desproges.
Aprs ils ont back-dash :
L'appel de la Licra aux humoristes : "Lchez-vous !"



> "*Il y a un certain nombre de procs que nous avons faits et que je ne referais pas*, pour des mauvaises blagues qui ont t faites, dont on pouvait penser qu'elles taient racistes, antismites. Un humoriste n'a pas sa place devant un tribunal", explique-t-il. Il lance cet appel aux humoristes : "Lchez-vous ! N'ayez pas peur de heurter !"


Mme Sin a eu des problmes  une poque, c'est pour dire  quel point c'tait facile de dpasser la ligne rouge...

====
Les cinq sketchs de Coluche qui ne passeraient peut-tre plus aujourd'hui



> Trente ans aprs sa disparition, certains de ses sketchs ne recevraient peut-tre pas le mme accueil qu' l'poque. Metronews a recens *cinq d'entre eux qui ne manqueraient pas aujourd'hui de dclencher une polmique*.


====
Tex s'est fait virer pour avoir fait une blague qui avant passait bien  la TV.
Tex : vous connaissez les blagues de lanimateur qui sest fait virer ? Elles sortent en librairie



> Vir pour 1 blague ?... en voil 300 ! Lancien animateur du service public est de retour avec un ouvrage, en librairie le 12 avril, plac sous le signe du second degr.


La blague de Tex n'avait choqu personne



> La blague  l'origine du licenciement de Tex des Z'Amours  avait dj t faite dans Les Grosses Ttes sur RTL France, sans crer un scandale.


====
Il me semble que Bigard avait dj fait cette blague il y a des annes et a n'avait rien provoqu.
Culture du viol : Jean-Marie Bigard fait polmique aprs une "blague" sur le viol

====
Aujourd'hui il y a une minorit bruyante qui s'appelle les Social Justice Warriors et qui ne sont jamais content.
HollyWood crer un personnage fminin surpuissant et il y a 3 hystriques qui chouinent parce qu'elle est blanche :
Demand Captain Marvel is Played By a Woman of Color, Not Brie Larson!

Bon aprs HollyWood fait de la merde : Ghostbusters 2016, Ocean's 8, etc.
Il existe des personnages fminins super fort depuis longtemps (Ellen Ripley), les versions avec un cast fminins de certains films ne sont pas aussi bien que le film original.

Je trouve a marrant d'avois mis a dans la doc :



> Pravis de modification future : Des rglementations fdrales proposes en matire de censure peuvent nous interdire de vous fournir des informations sur la possibilit d'appeler cette fonction. Nous serions obligs de dire que ce n'est pas un moyen acceptable de mettre fin  un programme

----------


## Invit

> La libert d'expression ne cesse de reculer.


Avec plus de 5000 messages publiques  ton actif sur ce forum et de messages tous plus vindicatifs les uns que les autres avec une grosse dose de mauvaise fois, c'est sr que la libert d'expression est en difficult...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

Le problme ce n'est pas la libert d'expression, un individu random peut dire toute la merde qu'il veut a ne drangera probablement pas grand-monde mme s'il lance des Heil Hitler  tour de bras (droit).

Le problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui Internet donne aux contenus haineux, faux ou mensongers la mme (voir plus, essayez donc de trouver des informations mdicales pertinentes sans devoir filtrer 15 blogs de merde) importance que la vrit. Car oui, dans beaucoup de cas il y a bel et bien une vrit d'un ct et un mensonge de l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ton actif sur ce forum


Je ne suis pas un personnage public, un forum a ne compte pas.
Mais quelqu'un sur YouTube, Twitter ou Facebook peut avoir des problmes mme si il reste dans le cadre de la loi.
Et elle est o ma mauvaise foie exactement ?
Je ne fais que citer un article, on peut voir Alain Jakubowicz dire que certains de sketchs de Desproges poseraient problme aujourd'hui.

Et l ce n'est pas la question, j'ai dmontr avec des preuves qu'il y avait de plus en plus de gens qui venaient casser les couilles.
Ils sont offusqus pour un rien et le pire c'est qu'on les coute...
Il y a mme eu des gens choqu qu'en informatique et lectronique on utilise parfois les termes "matre" et "esclave".

Regardez des films des annes 60/70 vous verrez qu'ils disent des choses que l'ont ne peut plus dire aujourd'hui, a montre donc que la libert d'expression diminue.
Alors ok c'tait peut-tre sexiste, raciste, homophobe, ou n'importe quoi, mais c'tait marrant, ce n'tait que des blagues et pas de l'appelle  la haine...

Enfin aprs il y a des communauts qu'on peut toujours maltraiter sans prendre aucun risque...




> Le problme ce n'est pas la libert d'expression, un individu random peut dire toute la merde qu'il veut a ne drangera probablement pas grand-monde


Le sujet c'est pas a, le sujet c'est une blague dans un manuel.

Et c'est faux si un random attaque les bonnes communauts sur les bons rseaux il peut avoir des problmes.

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne fais que citer un article, on peut voir Alain Jakubowicz dire que certains de sketchs de Desproges poseraient problme aujourd'hui.


On lit a rgulirement, et dj c'est faux parce que bon nombre de comdiens ne s'en privent (je pense notamment  Gaspard Proust et Jrmy Ferrari), ensuite la diffrence entre Desproges et un Dieudonn c'est qu' aucun moment dans son sketch sur les juifs il n'y a un doute sur le fait qu'il s'agisse juste d'humour sans arrire pense derrire.

----------

